# Omnipod Dash, unlocking in daylight



## megga (Sep 18, 2020)

Is it only me or does anyone else have a problem unlocking the PDM in daylight? once unlocked, I can see the screen ok.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 18, 2020)

I wonder if @mark king or @m1dnc have found the same?


----------



## m1dnc (Sep 19, 2020)

I've no experience yet I'm afraid, so cannot comment. My start training session scheduled for the 29th has now been put back to the 1st October. As soon as I'm switched on, I'll investigate.


----------



## mark king (Sep 19, 2020)

Hello only just read this I think I need to visit more often.
I don't have any problems as mega describes but...…….. My pod came with a screen protector on and that did interfere with touch selecting.  
Looking at the screen protector I think it is meant to be taken off as it is slightly frosted so make sure you have done that.
I just click on the side button, swipe to unlock, key in my pin and I'm in . . . .  every time.

Good luck

*PS* I have just updated to the dash2 this includes a software update that requires some hardware changes to be made apart from that it looks and works in exactly the same way, just boxing the old one up for return.


----------



## m1dnc (Sep 20, 2020)

mark king said:


> *PS* I have just updated to the dash2 this includes a software update that requires some hardware changes to be made apart from that it looks and works in exactly the same way, just boxing the old one up for return.


Mark: How do you know it's the dash2? I was sent my welcome pack with all the kit 2 weeks ago and I am guessing that included the updated PDM but how can I check?


----------



## mark king (Sep 20, 2020)

Hello David.

It is a little obscure which is why I have added the #2 to Dash so I know which PDM I'm referring too. The replacement Dash looks exactly like the original dash.
However here's the prompt from their service update sheets which says >>>
*What devices are affected? This notice affects the Omnipod DASH™ PDM (using software version 1.0.01 and earlier) NB note mine is ver 1.0.1. BUT STILL REQUIRED THE UPDATE.
Users can check their Omnipod DASH™ PDM’s software version on the “About” screen in the Omnipod DASH™ PDM menu.*

My old Dash was 1.0.1 and the *NEW* Dash2 version is *1.0.2* but it has only been released in the UK about a week ago.
Go check your " About" screen for your version number.

Best


----------



## m1dnc (Sep 20, 2020)

Thanks Mark. I'll check it out.


----------



## mark king (Oct 3, 2020)

Hy David what did you find when you checked.
Best


----------



## m1dnc (Oct 4, 2020)

It is the latest version Mark. I started on Thursday and it's been a bit up and down. During the training session, on Zoom, I placed my first pod on my abdomen and I suspect that was not a very fair location for the device, in the sense that that place has seen a lot of action over the years. I'll be making my first change later this morning and I'm going to try the back of my arm, a virgin location that has never seen a cannula before.

Also, I only ever used 90 degree cannulae and 9 mm ones at that, so the shorter, angled ones of the Omnipod might be having an effect. I do hope that I won't have to do some wholesale basal changes.

BTW the Zoom training session was very straightforward. It was just me, the trainer and my DSN, all from our respective homes. A lot more convenient for all concerned than having to go to the clinic, I suspect.


----------



## mark king (Oct 4, 2020)

Good news David that's also how my training was done too, me zoom the trainer and my DSN, easy peasy.

Regards


----------



## m1dnc (Oct 16, 2020)

Two weeks in and I think I'm settling down now ("ha ha, gotcha" says the diabetes fairy). No problems so far with the kit - all the pods have been OK and the PDM works as advertised.

I have had to make some basal changes resulting in a slight (about 7%) increase in daily dose, as well as a change in my lunchtime carb ratio. I'm guessing that's because of different insulin absorption resulting from the shorter and angled cannula, although I suspect that the lunchtime carb ratio change was overdue.

Being tubeless took a bit of time to get used to, but the extra freedom is mildly agreeable. Between pod changes I hardly notice the pump.

So far, so good.


----------

